# Tried new water today



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to be working in Chillicothe today and met up with a guy who offered to take me out to North Fork of the Paint Creek. I had never been there before, but of course I never leave home without my fishing equipment so after getting done with work about 2:00 we gave it a shot. I am not sure how many people on here live in/near Chillicothe area, but if you do you need to try this place out! Unbelievable fishing for unfamiliar water. The water in this creek is CRYSTAL clear. You could drink it. It was alot of walking to find the deep holes as this is a much smaller creek than I am used to fishing, but it was well worth it. I caught 7 smallies, ALL of which were over 14 inches and 2 that were pushing 18. He caught 4 smallies but had the biggest fish easily, a FAT 18+ that was at least 3.5 pounds by my good eye. I was actually shocked to see fish of this size in such a small creek, the average fish today was larger than an average day on the LMR. Heck, I only live about 1hr and 15 min from this place so I know I will be making a return trip...SOON. I, as always, had my camera so I have some pics I will post as soon as I get home. I have a laptop and it doesnt have a card reader like my home pc, but I will post pics tomorrow. Heck....I may even stop and fish before I go home tomorrow...lol It is truly a good feeling when you find fish on unfamiliar water, especially the quality of these. Dang I love spring!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet! Can't wait. Great job


----------



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds like a good day on the creek. I hit North Fork Sunday for a little while and came out empty handed. The North Fork fishing is hit or miss, but when you hit it right, it's ON! 

I noticed the clear water too, it hasn't looked that clear in a long time.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats awesome, Im from Chillicothe but relocated to Cincinnati. Next time I go home Ill definately stop out there...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I hope all those fish where released. its really important especially on a creek that small. Sounds like a great day. wish I was out there too!!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

My old stompin grounds, still love to hit North Fork when I'm back in Chillicothe visiting the folks. They have a nice bike path along it as well. I will say it is small and have seen holes get fished out, but a lot of it is on private property.

Itsbrad - I'm a transfer to Cinci from Chillicothe as well, graduated from CHS in 95.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

The best way to draw attention to a fishing hole is talk about it. That is a small flow and a bunch of people read this forum.  

Winner


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh great, now we're starting that argument again...

This is one that will never be settled. To talk or not to talk...


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey you left out the good part what did you get them on ? thanks


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I always C+R...have NEVER kept a smallie, and I have caught thousands in my lifetime. 
Secondly, caught them all on Tubes.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like the end to a perfect day at work. Congrats to a good day.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I cant wait until Im back in Cincinnati for good so I can actually fish more than once a week. LMR smallouth nice job on those smallies... But ya know im gonna whip you on the LMR right? hahah Well When I get back well have to get out sometime.

DAve


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WINNER said:


> The best way to draw attention to a fishing hole is talk about it. That is a small flow and a bunch of people read this forum.
> 
> Winner



good lord......some of you guys need to CHILL !!!!   if you aint here to talk fishing what are you here for ???


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

My thought exactly, I never ever hesitate to tell anyone where I fish...Even if it is the best spot I know, If someone wants to go fishing I will take them to the best spot I know or tell them the best spot I know


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

What's the best spot and when are we going??? (sarcasm alert)

I agree. That's what this forum is for! It seems that some are willing to share while other's would rather just take. If everyone had that mentality, then this would be a pretty quiet board.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

LMRSmallmouth VERY nice fish you have been catching latley!! I have been on the river multiple times this year without even a bite so my props go out to you. Keep up the good work and agian this is a fishing site and more power to you if you decide to let others in on your "secret" I know myself and I am sure others on here appreciate all the "tips" you provide thoughout the year. I know I had my best year in a while due to yours and others pointers and I don't think it hindered anybody elses catch rate. Keep up the good work and good posts.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't want to get into the post or no post argument again...

LMR has every right to post specific details...my point is that small creeks like Paint can't handle the added pressure that this board may or may not bring to them. If were talking the LMR or GMR where they are bigger, that may be different.

From what I gather, LMR is a good fisherman who knows his stuff regarding river smallie fishing. Cool. He is catch and release. Cool. Not everyone is.  

I've seen what specific posts about location in small creeks can do to a fishery first hand. A section of a creek I fish got a LOT of press two years ago. I used to be able to go and catch a bunch of quality fish...Once I saw the buckets and live bait containers along the bank, I knew it wouldn't be long. I was right. 
I would also consider myself a good fisherman who knows his stuff about smallie fishing in rivers...don't give me the old "you don't know how to catch 'em"...the fish are simply not there like they were.

It will take years for this small creek to recover to its former greatness.

The Bottom Line:
It is unnecessary to post the specific body of water...all that _needs_ to be said is "small creek in central Ohio" or "creek in southwest Ohio" They all look the same, hold similar cover and structure. How they were caught and with what, and where in the river(eddy lines, drop offs, flat water, laminar flow) _should_ be enough information. 

That is my perspective. I'm not trying to attack...just trying to explain where I'm coming from.

Peace,
Winner


----------



## Lonzo (Jun 30, 2006)

Right on Cordon!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

To each his own I guess....I have been fishing all my life, its my passion. I enjoy watching others find the same successes I do when I go fishing. I do not think my previous post is going to have everyone in central/southwest ohio flocking to North Fork to deplete the fishery. Heck, for all I know I may have just hit the right place at the right time. Some days on the LMR I catch 50, other days I get skunked (but not often...lol) Also with alittle research, which I always do, you will see that North fork although narrow and mostly shallow, is about 30+ miles long. I never said where I was exactly, just that I had luck there. I am sure that 99% of folks on here not named "winner" get on this site to learn form other folks and read their successes and post their own. Many of you have met me personally and know what I am about or have been reading here long enough to know what I am about and it is you that I am concerned with reading my material anyway. I too have heard valuable information on this forum that I always appreciate and treasure. Unless we get enough people to convice me otherwise, I will continue business as usual. No harm no foul. As for specifics, other than tackle, I am never too specific. I never give away exact location (except to a chosen few from here I consider friends through PM). I will always refer to the body of water I was fishing, that what a "fishing report" is for. No need to post a poll on this topic, I already know most feel the same way I do. For the record, no hard feelings to winner, he has the right to his own opinion, it's just not going to change mine. I have been fishing the area since I was 7 yrs old, thats 27 years and my holes arent fished out yet. Now if by some miracle people want me to stop posting pictures from my adventures, or eliminate my posts because I am ruining it for them, let me know and I may consider. Otherwise you will have to tell OGF to shut down the site because your water is being fished out because LMRsmallmouth talks too much. like I said...no hard feelings, just my thoughts. We need more folks like Walter on here who are genuine good men and want everyone to enjoy their passion as much as he/I do. Tight lines folks!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice catches, imma try and get out this weekend somewhere anywhere as long as i get to wet a line weather i catch some or not its about the peaceful surroundings and the quiet time away from the hustle and bustle, to me i would rather find my own places to fish and beable to take my son and wife to those spots so i know they would enjoy there selves on an outing with me and eventually my son beable to take his family there when hes old enough, hes only 5 now but hes def my son with 2 trophies 1st and one 2nd from the private club i belong to in xenia. 

Keep the reel in hand and the lines wet.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good Job on the smallies.
But I would suggest keeping a tight lip is often a good idea.
You have no idea what a forum can do to a spot.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

almost forgot....the pics....I decided only a taste this time, dont want to give away too much info by the background on my other 3 pics. Here is a nice one Bryan (who took me) caught.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I DONT THINK THAT PEOPLE WHO INTEND TO KEEP THEIR SMALLMOUTH CATCHES HAVE ANY RIGHT TO ASK QUESTIONS ABOUT LOCATION,BAITS,ETC ON THIS FORUM........I LOVE TO SEE PEOPLE HAVE SUCCESS ON THE LMR BUT IM NOT GOING TO WATCH SOMEONE TAKE INFORMATION THAT I GAVE THEM OR KEVIN OR ANYONE ELSE AND HAVE THEM KEEP THE SAME FISH WE HAVE RELEASED AND PROTECTED!!!!!!

Basically, I beleive that if people are going to practice catch and release with Ohio's smallmouth, then I would love to contribute to their success (without giving up my exact location) and this forum is very good for that. But if people are going to try to keep their catch... well then they better figure it out themselves....... I know LMRsmallmouth personally and I know he agrees.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

A few years ago I posted about catching smallies on the LMR with the bridge location. And the same subject about new and more pressure took off. I decided to see just how much new pressure would be created. I spent the next couple months stopping by and checking for signs of fishermen being present. I also talked to land owners. During this time I still posted my catch rate for this section along with the same exact location. At the end of the experiment I did not see any excessive pressure nor did the land owners. I am sure that if you want you could go back and find my posts on this because this is the site and forum that I did the experiment on.
I just do not think most people will put out effort for fish. Those that do are usually the ones that catch and release. Now I am sure that some areas have been depleted by people that are there just for a meal of fresh fish. There will always be some one come around to any stream, lake or pond and keep what ever they catch. I just do not see the proof that they are showing up because of a post on the web. Then again it is time for me to check out posts on the spillways to go get a stringer of saugeye because I read it on here.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i personally have seen the pressure on the lmr skyrocket in the past 2 years. i've fished that river my whole life and it wan't until last year that i ever saw more than maybe 2-3 separate fisherman unless it was a group of catfisherman, fishing in the same area. then last year someone posted about the white bass run, call it coincidence but avoca went from 2-4 people to 23! one of the days i was down there. again the problem isnt the guys on this site so much as it is the people who just read the reports and go. last year i ran into one guy who i know isnt a member in 4 different spots mentioned by this site, and never in an area that wasn't. we really do make a difference in pressure in our local area


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

You have only been a member for 3 months...does that mean you were "one of those guys who read the reports and go" last year?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

just because i havnt been a memer for very long doesn't mean i havn't been a member more than a year ago on a diffent name and it doesn't take away from my credibilty. i was stating what i have seen on the river personally. i like seeing posts about good days and i dont care if you say where they are caught, just realize that if its close to people they will go there. posting about some creek in the middle of nowhere wont do a thing to the creek.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like seeing people out. if i dont catch something i would like to see if they are.. more poles in the water = more technique for me to learn or see if they have luck with what lure. either they hit or dont.. i dont think pressure plays a very large part. theyre just fish looking for a meal. i dont know why anyone keeps anything, its recommended you eat nothing from these rivers... go to krogers or something, grouper on sale for 4$ dont post your spots if you dont want, but this is kind of an old topic. we all fish mostly the same spots. why get on this forum if you really arent wanting to share fishing with others


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

I hardly ever chime in, but I need to start more. I like seeing the pics of any fish on this board. I can see where everyone is coming from as far as giving away spots and what not, but thats part of the fun is "finding these spots." I love to fish and to talk to other fisherman when I see them out. I always practice catch and release with bass, I will sometimes keep some crappie in the spring but thats about it. Although I don't participate in the board a lot I enjoy reading others posts. Keep the pics coming I enjoy looking at them and people's expressions.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

i'm rarely politically correct and if that bothers you, so be it.

all this talk about overcrowding, overfishing, honey holes, don't tell others this or that, well, that's BS.

I'm out to get away from the everyday routine of life and fishing is a good way to do that. I prefer river fishing as the scenery is constantly moving (at least it should be) instead of bank fishing or rocking in a boat.
I find there are too many "local only" attitudes presented in the messages here and frankly, I stopped contributing to the posts becaus of it. I prefer to be a lurker now - using the information posted to better my fishing progress. Highschool was like that, and I'm glad highschool is long gone for me.

Let's loosen up a bit folks. It's about having a good day. I bet no one would complain if a nice looking female decided to join you on the river so let's be supportive here.

I don't ask for locations but remember, those that haven't lived here for 30 years and fished for 27 of them are at a disadvantage; and it may be very helpful to fish with a kayak, but again, some don't have the means to buy one. 

I can't get out every day, nor can I get out every weekend, and when I do, it's usually 2-3 hours as family also demands time, as well as honey-do lists. So, if I can maximize my quality on the water, I sure do appreciate it.

that's all. 

Good fishing to y'all and see you on the river.

(I do practice Catch and Release as well, but it's out of choice, not because of pressure.)


----------

